# The best  strain



## Northern1337s (May 29, 2006)

HI GUYs, 

        I'm just wondering which strain has the highest THC content/most potent. I already grow but I dont want to waste my time with a bad plant plus I'm just curious.


----------



## fusible (May 29, 2006)

Whats up northern. I started a thread like this not too long ago, as far as thc content its either White widow or G-13


----------



## skunk (Jul 12, 2006)

ww is 22% + and g13 is 25+ thc but if you like skunk weed you will still be happy at 8%thc . but alot of people have different opinions on what good pot is like ww and g13 may have the highest thc content and will give you the best head high  with the exception ww is low on cbns and cbds which is the narcotic drug in marijuana (pinned to the couch high) so its probably best to pick whats right for you. i believe skunk may be low on thc but very high on cbns and cbds. so some people might be better off to find a strain of there preference and not just just by the thc content.


----------

